# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  أسرار وفوائد الإفطار على التمر

## انور ابو البصل

أسرار وفوائد الإفطار على التمر


مشاركة أنور صالح أبو البصل :



الحمد لله وحده ، والصلاة والسلام على مَن لا نبيَّ بعده ، أما بعد : 

التمر فاكهة مباركة أوصانا بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نبدأ بها فطورنا في رمضان. فعن سلمان بن عامر رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إذا أفطر أحدكم فليفطر على تمر ، فإنه بركة ، فإن لم يجد تمرا فالماء ، فإنه طهور " رواه أبو داود والترمذي .
وعن أنس رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يفطر قبل أن يصلي على رطبات ، فإن لم تكن رطبات فتميرات ، فإن لم تكن تميرات حسا حسوات من الماء " رواه أبو داود والترمذي .
ولا شك أن وراء هذه السنة النبوية المطهرة إرشاد طبي وفوائد صحية ، وحكما ععظيمة . فقد اختار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه الأطعمة دون سواها لفوائدها الصحية الجمة ، وليس فقط لتوافرها في بيئته الصحراوية .
فعندما يبدأ الصائم في تناول إفطاره تتنبه الأجهزة ، ويبدأ الجهاز الهضمي في عمله ، وخصوصا المعدة التي تريد التلطف بها ، ومحاولة إيقاظها باللين . والصائم في تلك الحال بحاجة إلى مصدر سكري سريع ، يدفع عنه الجوع ، مثلما يكون في حاجة إلى الماء .
وأسرع المواد الغذائية التي يمكن امتصاصها ووصولها إلى الدم هي المواد السكرية ، وخاصة تلك التي تحتوي على السكريات الأحادية أو الثنائية ( الجلوكوز أو السكروز ) لأن الجسم يستطيع امتصاصها بسهولة وسرعة خلال دقائق معدودة . ولا سيما إذا كانت المعدة والأمعاء خالية كما هي عليه الحال في الصائم .
ولو بحثت عن أفضل ما يحقق هذين الهدفين معا ( القضاء على الكوع والعطش ) فلن تجد أفضل من السنة المظهر ، حينما تحث الصائمين على أن يفتتحوا إفطارهم بمادة سكرية حلوى غنية بالماء مثل الرطب ، أو منقوع التمر في الماء .
 وكان من أهم نتائج التجارب الكيميائية والفسيولوجية - كما يذكر الدكتور أحمد عبد الرؤوف هشام ، والدكتور علي أحمد الشحات - النتائج التالية :
1.إن تناول الرطب أو التمر عند بدء الإفطار يزود الجسم بنسبة كبيرة من المواد السكرية فتزول أعراض نقص السكر ويتنشط الجسم

2.إن خلو المعدة والأمعاء من الطعام يجعلهما قادرين على امتصاص هذه المواد السكرية البسيطة بسرعة كبيرة . 
3.إن احتواء التمر والرطب على المواد السكرية في صورة كيميائية بسيطة يجعل عملية هضمها سهلا جدا ، فإن ثلثي المادة السكرية الموجودة في التمر تكون على صورة كيميائية بسيطة ، وهكذا يرتفع مستوى سكر الدم في وقت وجيز .
4.إن وجود التمر منقوعا بالماء ، واحتواء الرطب على نسبة مرتفعة من الماء ( 65 - 70 % ) يزود الجسم بنسبة لا بأس بها من الماء ، فلا يحتاج لشرب كمية كبيرة من الماء عند الإفطار


وقد ذكر الدكتور محمد بن ناصر المسيند

 ان للتمر الفوائد التالية : 

1 - خفض نسبة الكلسترول بالدم والوقاية من تصلب الشرايين لاحتوائه على البكتين.

2 - منع الإصابة بسرطان الأمعاء الغليظة والوقاية من مرض البواسير وتقليل تشكل الحصيات بالمرارة ولتسهيل مراحل الحمل والولادة والنفاس لاحتوائه على الألياف الجيدة والسكريات السريعة الهضم.

3 - منع تسوس الأسنان لاحتوائه على الفلور.

4 - الوقاية من السموم لاحتوائه على الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم وفيتامين ج.

5 - علاج لفقر الدم ( الأنيميا) لاحتوائه على الحديد والنحاس وفيتامين ب2.

6 - علاج للكساح ولين العظام لاحتوائه على الكالسيوم والفسفور وفيتامين أ.

7 - علاج لفقدان الشهية وضعف التركيز لاحتوائه على البوتاسيوم..

8 - علاج للضعف العام وخفقان القلب لاحتوائه على المغنيسيو والنحاس.

9 - علاج للروماتزم ولسرطان المخ لاحتوائه على البورون.

10 - مضاد للسرطان لاحتوائه على السلينيوم وقد لوحظ أن سكان الواحات لا يعرفون مرض السرطان.

11 - علاج للضعف الجنسي لاحتوائ على البورون وفيتامين أ.

12 - علاج لجفاف الجلد وجفاف قرنية العين ومرض العشى الليلي لاحتوائه على فيتامين أ.

13 - علاج لأمراض الجهاز الهضمي العصبي لاحتوائه على فيتامين ب1.

14 - علاج لسقوط الشعر وإجهاد العينين والتهاب الأغشية المخاطية لتجويف الفم والتهاب الشفتين لاحتوائه على فيتامي ب2.

15 - علاج للإلتهابات الجلدية لاحتوائه على فيتامين النياسين.

16 - علاج لمرض الإسقربوط وهو الضعف العام للجسم وخفقان القلب وضيق التنفس وتقلص الأوعية الدموية وظهور بقع حمراء على الجلد وضعف في العظام والأسنان وذلك لاحتوائه على فيتامين ج(2) أو حامض الاسكوربيك.
من التمر، يمكن استخلاص عدد كبير من الأدوية والمضادات الحيوية والفيتامينات
لاستخدامها كعقاقير للوصفات الطبية لعلاج الأمراض المشار إليها قبل ذلك.

17 - علاج الحموضة في المعدة لاحتوائه على الكلور والصوديوم والبوتاسيوم.

18 - علاج أمراض اللثة وضعف الأوعية الدموي الشعرية وضعف العضلات والغضاريف لإحتوائه على فيتامين ج.


كل هذا في التمر..!

سبحان الله العظيم
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله  رب العالمين

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
أنور صالح أبو البصل – أبو المأمون

----------


## &روان&

17 - علاج الحموضة في المعدة لاحتوائه على الكلور والصوديوم والبوتاسيوم
مجربة يسلمو 
في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

فعلا فوائد عظيمة .. رهيب هالتمر 

الله يبارك بعمرك يا اخي .. وشكرا على الموضوع المفيد

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

فعلا فوائد عظيمة .. رهيب هالتمر

الله يبارك بعمرك يا اخي .. وشكرا على الموضوع المفيد

----------


## طوق الياسمين

جد فوائده عظيمة انا باكل 3 تمرات  :Smile:

----------

